

Livestock to be fed larvae reared on cow and pig excrement in EU trial - stfu
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2332489/Plan-feed-livestock-maggots-reared-cow-pig-excrement-bid-satisfy-rapidly-expanding-global-demand-meat.html

======
dTal
Ah, fantastic, another game of "spot the agenda". This is the Daily Fail so
you can be sure there is one.

My guess? It's an anti-EU piece. They none-too-subtly play up how gross it is
(complete with an infographic showing how the poo makes its way into a human
belly, and closeups of flies and maggots), and then make sure to mention how
it's an "EU trial" no less than 7 times, when as far as I can tell it is no
such thing - indeed, while they do have the good grace to note that it is
currently illegal under current EU regulations to sell meat fed on maggots,
they rather selectively omit that it is the UK's own Food and Environment
Research Agency that is leading the trial.

They also link to a (somewhat) less biased and more detailed article on The
Independent, that only mentions the EU twice:

[http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-
drink/news/...](http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-
drink/news/coming-to-your-local-supermarket-soon-chicken--la-
maggots-8635208.html)

